# Shell/script Freeze du pc



## Any (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Alors voila ma question n'est pas banale mais j'aimerais savoir si il existe un script pour intentionnelement faire ramer, voir meme freeze le PC sur lequel on l'execute.
Cela me permetra, de faire des programmes de recuperation sur le reseau en etudiant le comportement du PC cible par reseau (voir si il repond, ect)

Merci d'avance.


----------

